# 44mag or 50cal smith



## walnutfork (Sep 29, 2010)

Which is best for deer?


----------



## Richard P (Sep 29, 2010)

How dead do you want it ?


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2010)

44 mag gets my vote... 50 costs to much to shoot, has more recoil and doesn't make the deer any deader than a 44 mag.


----------



## Dub (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the .88 magnum from Johny Dangerously is the best.....





My opionion of "Best" is the same as with any type of hunting weapon: must deliever adequate killing power and the hunter must be able to do so with good accuracy under hunting conditions...



That being said, you must make that determination yourself.  

I'm not currently handloading so I need to hunt with guns that I can afford to shoot often (because I enjoy it) and shoot accurately.

.44 Rem Mag has always left me with confidence and I enjoy shooting it at the range.  Ammo is steep, but within my realm of "affordable".

I'd love to have a 500 at some point, but have a number of other guns I'd like to get first.  Shooting the thing is probabably going to beyond my realm of "affordable".


Which kills best?

For me it's a moot point.  My wheelgun hunters are open-sighted models.  My limitation is going to be defined as to how many yards I can sharply keep target sighted in.  With open sights, two hand supported rest, perfect conditions....that may be as far as 40 yards....both guns have way more than adequate killing power at that distance.

Now if I was to scope my wheelgun hunters....or buy a handi-rifle and scope it....the range extends.  .44 is still gonna bring the mail out to great distance but in a scoped scenerio with a perfect hold or using the rifle...the .500 would win for me.


There's always the "cool factor" of the 500.  It's simply a mean monster.  Love to have one some day, but until then I'll feel well equipped with my .44 guns.


----------



## chuckdog (Sep 29, 2010)

The .44 Mag is more than adequate for deer sized game. If you feel the need for more power, I recommend looking at something in the 45 cal instead of jumping straight into the .50. A .454 Casull or .460 Smith would be much more versatile caliber choices in my opinion. If you have any experience with the .45's you know it's an inherently accurate bullet, with a plethora of available bullet choices.


----------



## JWarren (Sep 30, 2010)

The .44 is adequate, but, if you just want the .500...get it. If you handload, there are several loads in the 1100fps range that are plenty shootable.......not to mention, plenty deadly.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Sep 30, 2010)

Both will do the job, the 44 mag just does it a lot cheaper.


----------



## ranger374 (Sep 30, 2010)

i have both.  44 mag super blackhawk and a 500.

both will do the job.  like the others have said, the 500 is more expensive ~ $1100 for the gun vs ~400-500 for the 44mag.  factory 500 rounds are $3 each.

I have a reloader and can reload for less than $1/round.

however, i am more accurate with the 44, probabally cause i shot it more.  the 500 is BIG and heavier.  it fits my hands good, but i have big hands. and it has a lot more recoil than the 44 even with a brake--so its just a matter of personal preferance.

I got the 500 cause i ran across a deal i couldn't refuse on a used one, and love pistol hunting, and i plan to go elk hunting with it one day.  other than that, i probabally would just still have the 44.

hope that helped.


----------



## sniper13 (Oct 10, 2010)

The 500 is good on deer;
The .44 is good for me


----------



## armalite (Dec 18, 2010)

44mag,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't turn loose of the money to buy and shoot a .500 myself. I see a handgun as a short range weapon anyway, and the .44 is enough at any range I would shoot at a deer. If I want to shoot deer at a hundred yards, I'll have a rifle, not a revolver.


----------



## stevetarget (Dec 18, 2010)

50 is too big and way to loud for me!(not to mention the recoil) I had to wear ear plugs and muffs to keep the noise from the fifty at a tolerable level. I really would not want to wear both in the field and believe you need to wear both.


----------



## valley28 (Dec 18, 2010)

The .44 mag is good, and the .500 S&W Mag is even better. However... if you don't care about field dressing,  like instant (but kinda hairy) sausage, and have deep pockets you should try one of these bad boys.
http://www.peterbilt.com/index.aspx


----------



## Dub (Dec 19, 2010)

stevetarget said:


> 50 is too big and way to loud for me!(not to mention the recoil) I had to wear ear plugs and muffs to keep the noise from the fifty at a tolerable level. I really would not want to wear both in the field and believe you need to wear both.



Greater countermeasures are indeed needed with the ported stuff.


----------



## armalite (Dec 19, 2010)

500


----------



## 1022 (Dec 19, 2010)

44 mag unless you reload a lot and shoot a lot imo most people can just shoot the 44 better.thats all I've ever used


----------



## liloody (Dec 20, 2010)

Whatever you can hit a deer size critter with consistantly. Considering you can comfortably pratice ecomonicly and physically with the 44 I'd pck the 44 but then again I'm biased. Now if a carbine was chambered in 500 or 460, preferably 460 I'd jump on that.


----------

